# Red Jewel community behaviour



## Tuna890 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey all,
I'm in the process of restocking a community tank, and I've just introduced a Red Jewel into it. The tank has a school of corydoras and clown loaches at present, and which should be fine with the Jewel.
My question is: How long after introducing the Jewel to the community should I expect to see territorial / aggressive behaviour from him?
I have 5 Rasbora Hengli's which I used to cycle my sister's christmas present, and which she doesn't want to keep in there (no idea why, they're gorgeous fish..) which I had in with the cory & loaches to maintain ammonia levels while I waited for my Jewel.
I've left them in to see how the Jewel's aggression plays out. If they don't get eaten then I'll explore the possibility of expanding their school, or getting some barbs / danios which should be able to run away from any nips.

My experience says about 48-72 hours will allow him to settle and mark out a territory and by then I'll get a feel for his personality. Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## Dutch Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

How did this work out? something tells the Jewel is the only surviving fish.


----------

